# Xine sie wiesza

## stilgar79

Witam!

Mam mały problem z Xine. Jesli wczytuje sobie napisy to w momencie ich otwierania sie wiesza, ale film w tle leci. Tylko, że Xine nie odpowiada. Moge przeniesc tylko okienko w inne miejsce. Znalazlem przypadkowo rozwiazanie na to. W momencie jak mi sie Xine zatrzyma, przelaczam sie przez ctrl+alt+F12 na logi. Przy powrocie Xine ma juz wczytane napisy. Jednak nie dziala to w przypadku kiedy zpauzuje film. Zauwazylem podobne zawieszenia przy mplayerze i raz OpenOffice mi tez przestal odpowiadac. 

Czego moze to byc wina?? Co powinienem sprawdzic? Bardzo prosze o pomoc

Pozdrawiam 

Stilgar

----------

## ilny

emerge info wypda pokazac   :Wink: 

[edit] To emerge --info ktore wkleiles jest jakies pociete   :Confused: , wkej jescze raz calosc  i zastosuj sie do rad piotrusiapana  :Wink: [/edit]

----------

## stilgar79

 *ilny wrote:*   

> emerge info wypda pokazac  

 

emerge info:

```

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/M                             irrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gento                             o.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cjk crypt c                             ups curl divix4linux dvd eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg flac flash                              foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm ggi gif glut gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk                             html idn imap imlib innodb ipv6 java jikes jpeg jpg kde lcms ldap libg++ libwww                              mad maildir mbox mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql ncurses nls                              oav odbc ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl pic png postgres                              python qt quicktime readline samba sasl sdl slang socks5 spell ssl svga tcpd tif                             f truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis wmf xine xml xml2                              xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_pl linguas_en userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## piotruspan

cos malo tego emerge info

napisy w jakim formacie ?

uzywasz nakladki xine-ui ? moze sprobuj innej

skasuj katalog z ustawieniami xine / sprobuj na domyslnych

odpal z konsoli /xine film/ i zobacz co tam sie bedzie dzialo /mplayer tez

czy wczesniej dzialalo ? jesli tak to przypomnij sobie co od tego czasu zmieniales w systemie

uzywam tych programow i widze, ze duzo ostatnio sie zmiena w tym temacie, zajrzyj na ich strony glowne

wiecej sposobow na oporne programy nie znam   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stilgar79

Przy Xine na konsoli nie wyrzuca zadnych bledów, ale mplayer w momencie wczytywania napisów wyrzuca:

```

MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.3.5-20050130 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX

vo: X11 running at 1024x768 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

Kodeki audio 85 i video 196

/home/stilgar/.kde3.4/share/config/gtkrc:37: error: unexpected identifier `gtk-alternative-button-order', expected keyword - e.g. `style'

Odtwarzam /home/stilgar/MojeDokumenty/filmy/Lost-s02e01-Man-Of-Science-Man-Of-Faith-Hdtv-Lol.avi.

Cache fill: 10,25% (860160 bytes)    Wykryto format AVI.

Wymuszony plik formatu NON-INTERLEAVED AVI (bez przeplotu).

VIDEO:  [XVID]  608x336  12bpp  23,976 fps  1009,5 kbps (123,2 kbyte/s)

Informacje o klipie:

 Software: VirtualDub

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128,0 kbit/8,33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm:mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm:ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

AF_pre: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[AO ARTS] Połączono z serwerem dźwięku.

[AO ARTS] Strumień otwarty.

[AO ARTS] rozmiar bufora: 20480

[AO ARTS] rozmiar bufora: 2048

AO: [arts] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

Zaczynam odtwarzanie...

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 608 x 336 (preferowana csp: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Proporcje filmu (obrazu) to 1,81:1 - skaluję do prawidłowych proporcji.

VO: [xv] 608x336 => 608x336 Planar YV12

[mpeg4 @ 0x8627028]frame skip 8t:  0,000   1/  1 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 49%

[mpeg4 @ 0x8627028]frame skip 8t:  0,002   2/  2 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 99%

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci001 ct:  0,000 425/425  7%  3%  1,1% 0 0 61%

```

o co chodzi?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Aktyn

 *stilgar79 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> o co chodzi?

 

Trafne spostrzeżenie, ilny powiedział żebyś wkleił emerge info, czyżby tylko tyle to pokazało co tutaj wkleiłeś?

A co choćby nawet z CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS ?

----------

## stilgar79

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *stilgar79 wrote:*   
> 
> o co chodzi? 
> 
> Trafne spostrzeżenie, ilny powiedział żebyś wkleił emerge info, czyżby tylko tyle to pokazało co tutaj wkleiłeś?
> ...

 

Sorki cos mi sie tu pop...

emerge info jeszcze raz:

```

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Duron(tm)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cjk crypt cups curl divix4linux dvd eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm ggi gif glut gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml idn imap imlib innodb ipv6 java jikes jpeg jpg kde lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad maildir mbox mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql ncurses nls oav odbc ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl pic png postgres python qt quicktime readline samba sasl sdl slang socks5 spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis wmf xine xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_pl linguas_en userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Aktyn

same flagi źle nie wyglądaję, to -fomit-frame-pointer choć róznie powiadają raczej nie powinno zaszkodzić,

choć można sprubowac wywalić te flage i przkompilować GTK xine i mplayera,

Masz durona? może jednak szkodzi mu to athlon w CFLAGS, ja osobiście zawsze polecam i686 bo z reguły zawsze wszystko lepjej działa,

W ogule różne rzeczy mi po głowie przemykają,

Sprubuj odpalić X-y na sterowniku graficznym od X-ów i zobacz co będzie, pamietaj o przełączeniu opengl

no i czytaj rady piotruspan

----------

## piotruspan

a właściwie to dlaczego systemu nie aktualizujesz ?

----------

## argasek

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Masz durona? może jednak szkodzi mu to athlon w CFLAGS, ja osobiście zawsze polecam i686 bo z reguły zawsze wszystko lepjej działa,

 

Nie sądzę. W skrócie: Duron ma swoje flagi (w zależności od konkretnego modelu), są to:

-march=athlon-tbird

-march=athlon-xp,

przy czym dodam, że mam Durona 1.2GHz (czyli seria Morgan), jadę na -march=athlon-4 na GCC 4 i wszystko jest OK. Nie wiem jak może Ci "lepiej działać"na i686, który ogranicza możliwości generowania instrukcji procesora gdzieś do okolicy (o ile się nie mylę) Pentium II. Poza tym skończyłoby się to w najgorszym razie komunikatem o błędnej instrukcji.

----------

## stilgar79

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> a właściwie to dlaczego systemu nie aktualizujesz ?

 

Dlaczego sadzisz, że nie aktualizuje? (przyznam, że ekspertem od gentoo jeszcze nie jestem)

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> skasuj katalog z ustawieniami xine / sprobuj na domyslnych
> 
> odpal z konsoli /xine film/ i zobacz co tam sie bedzie dzialo /mplayer tez
> ...

 

Próbowałem wszytkiego, ale nic nie pomogło. Xine jest właściewie świeżo zemergowany.

Zauważyłem jeszcze takie sytuacje:

1. Gxine wogóle się nie urcuhamia tylko od razu wurzuca naruszenie ochrony pamięci.

2. Mplayer w momencie wczytywania napisów: naruszenie ochrony pamięci.

3. Xine-ui przestaje odpowiadac, chociaz film sobie leci.

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> same flagi źle nie wyglądaję, to -fomit-frame-pointer choć róznie powiadają raczej nie powinno zaszkodzić,
> 
> choć można sprubowac wywalić te flage i przkompilować GTK xine i mplayera,
> ...

 

Przkompilowanie tez nie odniosło skutu

Reszte bede próbował jak wróce do domu.

MOże ktoś ma jeszcze jakiś pomysł??

----------

## Aktyn

 *argasek wrote:*   

> przy czym dodam, że mam Durona 1.2GHz (czyli seria Morgan), jadę na -march=athlon-4 na GCC 4 i wszystko jest OK. Nie wiem jak może Ci "lepiej działać"na i686, który ogranicza możliwości generowania instrukcji procesora gdzieś do okolicy (o ile się nie mylę) Pentium II. Poza tym skończyłoby się to w najgorszym razie komunikatem o błędnej instrukcji.

 

Moze gcc-4 lepiej generuje kod, ale wszystkie moje dotychczasowe testy na gcc 3.4 pokazują że i686 działa lepiej, albo raczej tak samo, może po prostu wykorzystanie możliwości jest bardzo marginalne, dotyczy to wszystkiego, od prostych obliczeń, po czas kodowania.

Albo ja mam takiego farta  :Smile: 

do stilgar79

moze flaga unicode w USE ma jakies znaczenie? niezbyt często oglądam filmy, nawet nie wiem czy coś bym znalazł z napisami, ale skoro innym działa, gdzies musi byc jakiś niuans. Kwestia czcionek moze.

----------

## stilgar79

A co powiecie na to? 

```

stilgar@localhost ~ $ gxine

(gxine:11179): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set label from markup due to error parsing markup: Error on line 2 char 9: Invalid UTF-8 encoded text

(gxine:11179): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set label from markup due to error parsing markup: Error on line 2 char 9: Invalid UTF-8 encoded text

(gxine:11179): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set label from markup due to error parsing markup: Error on line 2 char 9: Invalid UTF-8 encoded text

(gxine:11179): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set label from markup due to error parsing markup: Error on line 2 char 9: Invalid UTF-8 encoded text

(gxine:11179): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set label from markup due to error parsing markup: Error on line 2 char 9: Invalid UTF-8 encoded text

(gxine:11179): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set label from markup due to error parsing markup: Error on line 2 char 9: Invalid UTF-8 encoded text

(gxine:11179): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set label from markup due to error parsing markup: Error on line 2 char 9: Invalid UTF-8 encoded text

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

i gxine sie wywala! moze to rzeczywiscie problem z czcionkami? tylko za co i gdzie sie zabrac zeby to sprawdzic i naprawic?? Ratujcie bo zaczyna mnie to denerwowac  :Smile: 

----------

## piotruspan

 *Quote:*   

> Dlaczego sadzisz, że nie aktualizuje? (przyznam, że ekspertem od gentoo jeszcze nie jestem)

 

dlatego:

```
Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gent

oo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disable

d]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"
```

to mój emerge info, ja mam w miarę aktualny system x86

popatrz na numerki wersji programów u siebie, gcc, kernel i inne

----------

## stilgar79

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Dlaczego sadzisz, że nie aktualizuje? (przyznam, że ekspertem od gentoo jeszcze nie jestem) 
> 
> dlatego:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Rozumiem!   :Very Happy:  ale nie wiem jak mialbym zabrac sie do uaktualnienia tych "numeków":

```

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

```

a tak wogole to dalej walcze z tymi xinami i mplayerem i zauwazylem cos takiego:

jezeli zamiast 

```
gmplayer
```

 uzyje w konsoli 

```
mplayer
```

 to napisy ladnie mi sie wczytuja i nie ma z niczym problemow. Czyzby GTK??? tylko co??

----------

## Aktyn

Apropo UTF-8 i tekstów w GTK, tleenx wyrzuca mi podobne błędy w konsoli,

tzn działa ale jest problem np nie mam opisowego statusu, 

a własnie w konsoli jest komunikat na ten temat, wprawdzie bardzo żadko używam tego, ale tak mi sie teraz przypomniało.

Nie szukałem przyczyny tegoż, i też nie wiem za co sie brać.

Kiedyś nie było tch komunikatów i tleenx działał OK, może po prostu jakieś zmiany w bibliotece GTK.

----------

## stilgar79

a mam cos nowego jeszcze. Mplayer wyrzucił mi pierwszy raz bład:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mplayer przerwany sygnalem 11 w module: var_check_events
> 
> 

 

----------

## Aktyn

 *stilgar79 wrote:*   

> a mam cos nowego jeszcze. Mplayer wyrzucił mi pierwszy raz bład:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> mplayer przerwany sygnalem 11 w module: var_check_events
> ...

 

To jest zdajesie to samo co cytowany przez ciebie

```
Naruszenie ochrony pamięci001 ct:  0,000 425/425  7%  3%  1,1% 0 0 61%
```

Według mnie coś szwankuje, ale naprawde nie mam pojęcia co i gdzie szukać. Poza tym tesz nie mam niestety czasu na to narazie.

Jak to w piosence "przewróciło się, niech leży"   :Wink: 

----------

## stilgar79

Kurcze! a ja tu bede walczyl z tym dalej! dla potomnosci   :Very Happy: 

a jest jeszcze jedna rzecz jaka zauwazylem. A mianowicie zmienilem sobie nazwe napisow dokladnie na taka jak nazwa filmu i:

1. Xine od razu wczytuje napisy, ale ze zlym kodowanie. Daje jeszcze wczytaj napisy i juz nie wiesza ale wczytuje dobre kodowanie

2. Mplayer daje komunikat, ze nie moze otworzyc napisow, a po wczytaj napisy wywala sie jak wyzej!

3. Gxine bez zmian

I to chyba na dzisiaj tyle bedzie. Ide spac!

Dzieki everyone za pomoc!

----------

## Aktyn

Znalazłem małe co nieco, i faktycznie xine sie wiesza, na dodatek nie wczytuje automatycznie napisów,

i dziwnie współpracuje z bibliotekami

Mplayer z konsoli działa, tylko kodowanie nie, ale to inny problem,

Natomiast nie mam mplayera  z gui bo mam amd_64 i mplayer-bin, mialem kiedyś ale sypał się notorycznie, no i na dodatek brak kodeków win.

Gxine nie mam.

+++EDIT 

No nie jest tak tragicznie, jak zxaładuje mu napisy przed uruchomieniem filmu to są, moze tak ma być, kodowanie tylko trzeba jeszcze jakoś dobrac.

+++EDIT 

Ale i tak cos nie tak, dla polskich locali nie moge dodac napisów   :Question:  no i na koniec dostałem takie cos

```
This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.3.

(c) 2000-2004 The xine Team.

xiTK received SIGSEGV signal, RIP.

Aborted
```

----------

